# what did you have for lunch today?



## NotQuiteSure (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmmm lets see i had a bowl of jasmine rice and a half of a banana : )it didnt harm me much!


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

whole wheat wrap with turkey breast, tiny bit of mustard and romain lettuce and a pear


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

A double cheesebuger and fries from Mc Donald's...how dumb am I???? But i did not have any d from it....surprise surprise....but i did get nauseas afterwards for a while...probably all the fat i ingested....YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't ate that in many many months......i'll wait another year next time


----------

